# Update- 7/23 Summer Fun / Jet Drive Teaser



## Darkside (Jul 18, 2012)

The Rivers are low here in N.E. and Central PA and fishing is so-so… Being what it is My buddy Ken and I spent Sunday trying to push our UHMW RiverPro Hulls through water to test the other. We don’t have all the video downloaded yet, but Ken’s daughter’s boyfriend Jon took some of the footage and combined with what he and I shot, put together a fun teaser. I can tell you I’ve never gone that far over 1” of water before, literally bouncing over rocks in a very shallow – almost dry chutes. I've fone 50-100' in an inch but never close to 400 yards withou the pump unloading and leaving me DOA. I think we could have sold tickets for some of the chutes we ran LOL. 

Here is the Teaser from this weekend. Sadly the video footage doesn’t extrapolate what the naked eye sees. There were so many rocks we had to run over in this stretch. Even with 20 years of jetting, had I not seen it with my own eyes, I would NOT have thought it was possible. For short runs yes, but 300-400 yards? I was blown away. Pump never once lost grip and after doing these and many wet rock runs, there wasn't a single rock in the grate. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCYebCRLac8

More to come. We have some goonie runs with ledges and 10-Ton rocks, but that is for another day and with how slowly the HD video footage down/uploads in the video software - it might be a winter project LOL. 

Adding the video link from earlier this year in Missouri - 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-hqa6kYnNo&feature=related

FIXED Above Link


----------



## Gramps50 (Jul 18, 2012)

Might check the bottom link I got the following when clicking it. 

An error occurred during validation.
Sorry about that.


----------



## AllOutdoors (Jul 18, 2012)

Cool video. My LoPro never ceases to amaze me. =D> I have been fishing the Buffalo river here in TN and it is low as well. It sure is nice to be able to run flat at slow speed and still be able to turn!


----------



## Darkside (Jul 19, 2012)

Gramps50 said:


> Might check the bottom link I got the following when clicking it.
> 
> An error occurred during validation.
> Sorry about that.



Gramps-

Thanks, it was indeed missing a charactor on that second link. Fixed now, and thanks again for catching it.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jul 19, 2012)

Darkside said:


> Adding the video link from earlier this year in Missouri -



Oh Yeah, the Big River. One of my favorites.


----------



## Gramps50 (Jul 19, 2012)

Darkside said:


> Gramps50 said:
> 
> 
> > Might check the bottom link I got the following when clicking it.
> ...



Not a problem, thanks for the videos I enjoyed them. Can't wait to the feature length one is done, the teaser is just that...


----------



## Darkside (Jul 23, 2012)

_*OK a Quick Update with some additioan footage*_. Sadly you don't get a real feel for just how shallow that last run is. Watch the rocks, the boat and listen to the pump! 

Video Teaser Jon completedwith some additional footage (listen to the rocks and the jet pump!): 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OKCE2zPOwg

Previous Video Teaser
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCYebCRLac8

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Sidewinder (Jul 23, 2012)

That looks like fun. =D>


----------



## Albert8100 (Oct 4, 2012)

My wife tell me about this to see and i see really interesting.
That looks like fun.Cool video!!!


----------

